# What do you call a group of Cockapoos?



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I went to the NW cockapoo meet this morning and just loved seeing loads of cockapoos all shapes , sizes and colours bounding around together having fun. We had the 'poo race around in circle formation, the 'poo race up and back down the line formation, the 'lets spring off all fours' for sheer pleasure, and let's not forget the 'let's all hare off together at 90 miles an hour so they can't get us' trick. Meadow's favourite was the 'let's blend in with 'poos of the same colour and she'll never spot me' game. Gave me heart failure, but she loved it.

It had me wondering what you would call a group of cockapoos?

A frolic of 'poos? A caper? ...................?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

A chaos of cockapoos!!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

A Cuddle of Cockapoos.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A challenge of cockapoos


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

a cockapoo circus . . .


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great gathering of the Poo's. Its funny how they blend in with one another. 

I've been on a couple of Poo gatherings and people are beginning to tie bandanna's to their poo so they can recognise them from afar


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I've been on a couple of Poo gatherings and people are beginning to tie bandanna's to their poo so they can recognise them from afar


Now that IS a good idea! Will dig something out for next time


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

trouble,,Haaa Haaa,,.....

yes i bet they can really get in to a lot of trouble when you get 10 0r 20 of them fast running stick collecting little loveable pups dashing all about ,and you trying to catch just one Haa Haa,,lumpy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

That sounds like great fun - sorry haven't come up with any good names! Imagine was the big meet (Poo in the Peaks) could be like!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What about a 'covet of cockapoos' because anyone who seems them all is bound to want that one, or that one or even all of them!!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I love a 'covet'.

A 'coop of cockapoos'?

Toffin
x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A cockapuddle x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

A Cockapoo Clan ? Or a variation on Karen's...a Cockamuddle!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hiya

I guess from joe public walking towards us it would be an OMG.

What's the poo version of gaggle or flock .....pooaggle or pooflock????

So glad you enjoyed our meet xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

OMG made me laugh! Re gaggle and flock, how about paggle and plock?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Flockapoo's?!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

It may have negative connotations out with the UK but when I think of a group of any breed(s) of dogs I think of a Pack ( in the context of a wolf pack ).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

A charm of cockapoos. 

I also like an exaltation of cockapoos.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Perhaps a 'trouble' of cockapoos!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

One cockapoo, a dozen cockapie?


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> One cockapoo, a dozen cockapie?


Take the 'e' off and it becomes CockaPi - i.e. 3.142 cockapoos...

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Can we add 'to the power of' to cockapi to cope with larger numbers of 'poos?


----------

